# MM55 No Spark Help



## csmitty (Sep 10, 2020)

So. I got this MM55 as a project and got it going well, then neighbor was using and said it quit. So I put a new carb on it just in case and then it would just backfire out the carb. Put it away for a while till this week where I put a new OEM ignition module on it and it starts right up. Put the tiller blades on and till for maybe 15-20 with a few stops and restarts and while tilling it just quits. No life what so ever. So I pull the covers off and see the kill wire is on the coil lamination's. So I tape them up just in case and route them a little better. Still nothing. No spark at all form pulling the plug and grounding to the jug. So I test the secondary coil windings and they show about 2300 ohms. Same as the old coil. Granted I never tested the new one. I put in a new plug, nothing. adjust the coil/flywheel gap to a few different thicknesses. Still nothing. Just at a loss and wanted to see if there was anything I was missing. Can't see any cracks in the flywheel magnets but it does have some scrapes. Pull still feels good on the magnets. 

I just wonder is it getting to hot and causing the coil to have issues. Can dealers test coils to make sure its bad? Just been frustrating.


----------

